# Taliban prepare for U.S. surge



## PMedMoe (5 May 2009)

*Militants in Afghanistan say plans for Obama's new troops include more IED, suicide bombers and assassinations*
JESSICA LEEDER 
From Tuesday's Globe and Mail
May 4, 2009 at 9:46 PM EDT
Article Link

KANDAHAR, AFGHANISTAN — Taliban fighters say they are planning a bloody summer campaign of buried bombs and staged ambushes in rural areas and a rash of multiple co-ordinated suicide bombings and assassinations in urban Kandahar.

Designed to spread terror across the most densely populated areas of this province, the militants' ramped-up battle plan is a response to the impending surge of U.S. troops and retrenching of other forces here.

After two weeks of interviews with Taliban, close observers and Afghan government officials from some of the province's most troubled districts, a picture emerges of what to expect from what may be the most intense fighting season in years – and places nervous civilians squarely in the crosshairs.

“We have new plans, new tactics,” a Taliban logistics director based in the volatile Panjwai district says. He recently returned from high-level meetings with militant commanders in Quetta, Pakistan, and spoke about plans on condition his name remains unpublished.

“The new strategy of fighting is very important for us,” he said. “It will be very dangerous for the government and for foreign troops.”

More on link


----------



## The Bread Guy (5 May 2009)

Gee, ya think the Talib gave Jessica this as a handout?
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/85829/post-838077.html#msg838077


----------

